# outstanding KNPV dogs - results of the Dutch Nationals



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this news is so fresh -- 

TWO GERMAN SHEPHERDS 440/440 German Shepherds astonishing results in the Dutch KNPV National Championships - page 1 - German Shepherd Dog

Edo van Brandevoort Edo van Brandevoort - German Shepherd Dog

Brandevoort has some amazing dogs - in the past they owned a dog that I was very interested in Batka Liverdonk .

Assan van Casino Hof Assan van Casino Hof - German Shepherd Dog -- very interesting to see Tino Felsenschloss in this pedigree - like this dogs contribution 

Here's a dog I pointed out on thread with the Swedish mentality tests -- Caro Brandevoort VA Caro van Brandevoort - German Shepherd Dog 440/445 - 100% on attack 

and I just have to include this dog because I like his sire Elliot Prevent -- that and his phenomenal producing dam --Ouchie !!! Dolf van Brandevoort - German Shepherd Dog

These are the wellspring for working dogs -- Belgium and Holland are real leaders , not so much the Czech dogs (anymore)

Congrats to the trainers , breeders, and dogs. 


Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

440/440. All I can say is WOW. And from a German Shepherd Dog no less! Very impressive!

I love the dogs from the Netherlands! Both of Ruger's parents were imported from Holland.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh! Edo is related to Ruger through Quint! Even more cool!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

just to archive this with knpv topics 

from do you know this dog - re Lubeck Mahler Meister

' asked the question again about Lubeck to see if any further knowledge had been found .

I had followed Brandevoort for while outstanding KNPV dogs - results of the Dutch Nationals

Von Giliannes - Belgian breeder. spit some thoughts?

I had been looking for a while . Not much. Some discouraging evidence at the power of the internet and the say-so of one's or two's and the power of cliques . Not appreciated . Dog sold to here and there . Not being bred to because he has a show line --- I mean good lord give me a break. Fado Kathargo had a show line. I can point to dozens of others including Czech dogs . As long as there is a reason and intelligent planning , no problems. Another web site has some winging and whining about one offspring not having hip records.

So ---- being one to always go to the horses mouth let me tell you a bit about the dog. 
I have been having some very lovely emails with Frank Stommels , a top breeder of dogs and competitor in KNPV.

He did use Lubeck Mahler Meister . He had a litter in which 3 pups survived the critical period after birth . A female and two males .
One male is Gandalf his personal competition dog , and the other male Gideon who went to the Dutch army as a dual (patrol/protection and bomb / explosives detection dog). So that dog Gideon would not have a record of hips as he is not a breeding dog --- but you can bet your last dollar that this would be a pre-requisite before being accepted into a program that invests time and money into training and expects a long working life. 

Gandalf -- here is a youtubey that mr Stommels sent , a little something that he put together because the snow prevented a lot of outdoor training 




 





You can see in other video links at how calmly the dog works , very directible.


He deliberately chose Lubeck for his lively temperament and high degree of willingness , the will to please, easy handling . He was a very open social animal.

some further description from another forum , Bill Cusson " I’m very grateful to my partner Jan Rekers whom entrusted me with his most priced possession GSD: LUBECK VON DER MAHLER-MEISTER KNPV PH 1 432 MET LOF 
He is a son of the World famous Inox Vom Haus Ming KNPV PH 1 Met Lof, PH 2 Met Lof, Obj Met Lof.

Upon my return to Canada, Lübeck will be available for studding –to approved females.
He is tremendously fast; very athletic German shepherd with Belgian Malinois like drives and attacks. He was crowned the best attacker in the PH 1 competition for all GSD's. His attacks on the suit are very violent, much more like a Malinois than a German shepherd. His grips are full and punishing and he has very high fight drive, but at the same time, has the nerves and stable temperament to do virtually any job. His hunt and retrieve drive is amazing. Social dog yet very serious in the work. Beautiful medium sized dog that has offspring who are excelling in the KNPV program in Holland now.





 




He placed 3rd in the Provincial Championships
He placed 1st in the young dog competition
He won the best attacker contest for the PH 1 competition for GSDs
He is HD and ED "A" normal
He has a ZW rating of 72 "

So I knew today was a big day for Frank Stommels as he was going in for regionals competition with what he feels is his next great dog --Gandalf Brandevoort 

I just received an email from him with the results and a picture -- 

Gandalf became today region champion young dogs with 150 out of 150 points! KNPV PH1 Afd 1 and partly Afd 3.

By the way NOT prey monkeys . 
__________________
Carmen


----------

